
What I Learned Co-Founding Dribbble - taigeair
https://medium.com/dribbble/what-i-learned-co-founding-dribbble-8680f6816e3d
======
thomasedwards
Previously on Lost:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20294464](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20294464)
(link to his personal blog rather than Medium)

~~~
tuananh
yuck, since when medium added paywall?

~~~
thomasedwards
Yeah, been going a bit downhill recently.

------
meerita
I don't understand why people publish paid content. How the hell are we gonna
read it. BTW, I've read the article and is not that worth subscribing medium.

~~~
eli
Do you prefer ads? Or you just don't think writers should get paid?

~~~
huhtenberg
Are you suggesting that Dan wrote this article to make money?

------
gingeruser206
It’s for their paying subscribers. Welcome to monetization of content.

~~~
codeddesign
Welcome to a world without ads. Don’t like ads? Get use to paywalls.

~~~
anchpop
This shouldn't get downvoted. If you don't like paywalls, and you don't like
ads, what business model exactly should websites like medium follow?

------
aloknnikhil
Most things are very generic and not any different from the million other
blogs on "How to make your startup successful". This does not justify being
behind a paywall.

But I don't fully agree with "Don’t take funding" as generic advice. I mean,
sure, if you can afford not to, do so by all means. 90% of the founders don't
have another choice. So, you will end up being dictated by the VC.

